# Anyone know how to restore stick to old velcro on shoes



## velorider

Hi, I've got a pair of worn out Sidi's and the velcro straps don't stick anymore. I've got my first race on Saturday and my new shoes won't be here in time. The straps don't hold during hard efforts. Does anyone know if the velcro can be refreshed to make them a little more secure until my new shoes come? Pardon if this is the wrong forum but I didn't know which one to use. Thanks for any advice


----------



## Poncharelli

I've used duct or electric tape before on MTB shoes. 

Also, very thin wind shoe covers did the trick for a few months one season on my road shoes. Everyone thought I was trying to be more aero.


----------



## JCavilia

You can't restore the velcro (too many of the little loops are broken) but you can easily replace it. Cut the stitches that hold the old stuff on. Get velcro at a sewing supply store. The adhesive on the stick-on kind isn't usually strong enough for that use, but you can glue the sew-on type with contact cement or super glue. Try replacing just the loop (soft) side first. The hook side might still be okay.


----------



## 9er

Take it to a tailor or upholstery shop. They do that stuff all the time.


----------



## brownfeesh

Cobbler (shoe repairman not pie)


----------



## frankdatank1337

Poncharelli said:


> I've used duct or electric tape before on MTB shoes.
> 
> Also, very thin wind shoe covers did the trick for a few months one season on my road shoes. Everyone thought I was trying to be more aero.


If your gonna get new shoes and its just to hold you over for one race Id say combine these two methods. Electrical/duct tape that sucker tight then use a shoe cover to hide the ugliness and call it a day.


----------



## Poncharelli

frankdatank1337 said:


> Electrical/duct tape that sucker tight then use a shoe cover to hide the ugliness and call it a day.


Nah, don't hide it. 

It would be so, so awesome if he got on the podium with shoes held together with duct tape!!


----------



## tlg

frankdatank1337 said:


> If your gonna get new shoes and its just to hold you over for one race Id say combine these two methods. Electrical/duct tape that sucker tight then use a shoe cover to hide the ugliness and call it a day.


Just use camoflage duct tape, then no one will see it.


----------



## TimV

I had the same problem. There is no way to restore the existing velcro. Contact Sidi and have them send you a pair of replacement straps. Then take your shoes and new straps to a cobbler. He'll be able to remove the old straps and sew on the new ones. It won't be done by this weekend, BTW.


----------



## looigi

This won't fix worn out Velcro but one thing I do is only mate the Velcro when I put the shoes on. I leave it un-mated when I'm not wearing them. If you mate the Velcro after you take them off, you're doubling the wear on it for no go reason.


----------



## tlg

looigi said:


> This won't fix worn out Velcro but one thing I do is only mate the Velcro when I put the shoes on. I leave it un-mated when I'm not wearing them. If you mate the Velcro after you take them off, you're doubling the wear on it for no go reason.


Good advice. I do this as well. 
Any time the strap falls over by accident and closes itself, I think damn that's one less use I'll get out of these.


----------

